# PepÃ© Le Pew? Mike Myers? LIVE ACTION?!



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

I really try not to come off ass the obsessive fangirl I am on these forums, but I just had to post this.



> Mike Myers used to joke that donning the 80 pounds of _faux_-latex blubber to play Fat Bastard in _Austin Powers_  caused him to sweat so much that "by the end of the day, I was PepÃ© Le  Pew." Vulture has learned that Warner Bros. Pictures is now developing a  live-action/CGI movie on the lovelorn French skunk and Myers is  attached to voice the lead role.
> The decision to reinvigorate the Looney Tunes cast of  characters â€” which includes fading American icons like Bugs Bunny, Daffy  Duck, and Porky Pig â€” is a high priority for Warner Bros., for while  they still throw off a billion dollars in licensing revenue annually,  thatâ€™s barely a fifth of what Disney makes every year from licensing  better-known characters like Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck.
> Created in 1945, PepÃ© Le Pew starred in over a dozen animated short films for Warner Bros., and one of them, Chuck Jonesâ€™s _For Scent-imental Reasons_, even won the Oscar for Best Animated Short Subject (Cartoons) in 1949.
> But the intervening half-century has not been so kind to Monsieur Le  Pew, who was always one of the lesser-known Warner Bros. characters, and  remains even more obscure today. According to E-Poll Market Research  data, even the most popular of the Looney Tunes bunch have trouble  connecting with audiences: For instance, more Americans over the age of  13 can recognize Mike Myers (68 percent) than can recognize Bugs Bunny  (66 percent) or Daffy Duck (56 percent). Even tougher for Warner Bros.,  more Americans have a favorable impression of Bugs (65 percent) and  Daffy (55 percent) than they do of Myers (52 percent).
> Myers, of course, supplied the ogre Shrek with his Scottish brogue in  four films for DreamWorks Animation totaling $1.2 billion in worldwide  grosses. But unlike the _Shrek_ franchise, weâ€™re told that in  Warnerâ€™s new Le Pew, only the skunk and his perennially unrequited love  interest, Penelope Pussycat, would be CGI characters; the rest of the Le  Pew film will be shot in live action.


Sauce.

As much as I like the character, I really can't imagine the PepÃ© Le Pew formula working in a full feature film, especially not with fucking Mike Myers voice attached to it, soooooo brb suicide.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 8, 2010)

My eyes bleed.
Help.


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

are you kidding? this sounds fucking awful


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah, ive heard about that... insta-ruined the whole thing for me >_>


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> are you kidding? this sounds fucking awful


 I honestly wish I was kidding. :[


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I honestly wish I was kidding. :[


 
but you'll still be furiously masturbating in the back of the theater, rite


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> but you'll still be furiously masturbating in the back of the theater, rite


 I can't even do that, CGI is a major turnoff for me. :V


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can't even do that, CGI is a major turnoff for me. :V


 
you know you want some


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator: Your source for all PepÃ© le Pew news.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> you know you want some


Thanks a lot for the mental images bro. D:


Aden said:


> Kellie Gator: Your source for all PepÃ© le Pew news.


 Which reminds me, this November you'll also be able to hear PepÃ© Le Pew's voice on your very own GPS device!


----------



## Aegis (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank gawd it isn't in 3D. ;P


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

Aegis said:


> Thank gawd it isn't in 3D. ;P


 It probably will be. Mark my words, it will happen.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 8, 2010)

OMG, IT'S AN INDYRAPE!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> OMG, IT'S AN INDYRAPE!!!


South Park isn't funny and neither are you.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't see what all the fuss is about.


 If you don't, then you're not worthy of carrying my PepÃ© Le Pew avatar. >:[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> South Park isn't funny and neither are you.
> 
> 
> If you don't, then you're not worthy of carrying my PepÃ© Le Pew avatar. >:[



I'm not going to judge it until I see it. Well, at least not fully pass judgment until I see it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not going to judge it until I see it. Well, at least not fully pass judgment until I see it.


 I guess I'm open to the possibility of it being good, but everything I've read about this movie right now just spells disaster. All attempts to bring back old cartoon characters to the big screen in recent years have been absolutely awful.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 8, 2010)

It won't be a funny as Wane's World


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It won't be a funny as Wane's World


 Mike Myers will never be able to make anything as funny as Wayne's World again. ;__;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I guess I'm open to the possibility of it being good, but everything I've read about this movie right now just spells disaster. All attempts to bring back old cartoon characters to the big screen in recent years have been absolutely awful.


 
I think Warner Bro's are going about it wrong if they are just wanting to revive their old characters. I think a better idea would be to make a full animated movie, perhaps a series of shorts like they used to. 

Also I suppose it depends on whether you like CGI type animation or not. I'm not keen on CGI but I live with it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think Warner Bro's are going about it wrong if they are just wanting to revive their old characters. I think a better idea would be to make a full animated movie, perhaps a series of shorts like they used to.
> 
> Also I suppose it depends on whether you like CGI type animation or not. I'm not keen on CGI but I live with it.


 They have been making some new, theatrical Roadrunner shorts in CGI, so why they had to make a full live action movie with PepÃ© Le Pew, I'll never know.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 8, 2010)

I think Looney Tunes could come back. They did a short Roadrunner thing before showing that god-awful cats and dogs movie. Funny as all hell.

They need to stop trying to make LT movies and just make more little cartoons >:[


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I guess I'm open to the possibility of it being good, but everything I've read about this movie right now just spells disaster. All attempts to bring back old cartoon characters to the big screen in recent years have been absolutely awful.


 
Don't you hate it when people take your cherished depraved sexual fetishes involving your favorite childhood cartoon characters, and turn them into some kind of un-sexy piece of crap? You'll probably never be able to fap to pepe the same way ever again.

Those sick cock teasing bastards.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> They have been making some new, theatrical Roadrunner shorts in CGI, so why they had to make a full live action movie with PepÃ© Le Pew, I'll never know.


 
I just remembered I have a little pepe plush somewhere.


----------



## Willow (Oct 8, 2010)

That settles it. Guys, Mike Myers is a furry. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 8, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Don't you hate it when people take your cherished depraved sexual fetishes involving your favorite childhood cartoon characters, and turn them into some kind of un-sexy piece of crap? You'll probably never be able to fap to pepe the same way ever again.
> 
> Those sick cock teasing bastards.


 Exactly. :[


RandyDarkshade said:


> I just remembered I have a little pepe plush somewhere.


 I'd get one, but I think it's best for both me and the plushie if I don't. :V


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd get one, but I think it's best for both me and the plushie if I don't. :V


 
...

So! Who wants to talk about something _completely different than this_?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Willow said:


> That settles it. Guys, Mike Myers is a furry. :V



I knew someone would say it eventually.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Oct 8, 2010)

Only movies with Mike Myers I like are Wayne's World and Shrek, I don't really think he is that funny

I'm interested to see how this works out though


----------



## Taralack (Oct 8, 2010)

Eurgh do not want.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't imagine Mike Myers' voice going with Pepe Le Pew at all. Not even with his Austin Powers voice. But then I thought, well, maybe he could pull it off somehow. I'd shudder to think how he'd handle a French accent, and really they should just go grab Joe Alaskey or Maurice LaMarche... but then I finished reading the article and it said only Pepe and Penelope would be CGI, the rest would all be live action. It'd be like the Garfield movie all over again.

This was my reaction.


----------



## selskie (Oct 9, 2010)

If Warner hadn't made Looney Tunes a Cartoon Network-only thing they'd probably be running on regular TV for the next 1,000 years. I swear they run the worst Tom and Jerry shorts they possibly can. Freaking. Tom. And. Jerry. Even.

Anyway, this is such a great title card:







Pepe = classie


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> ...
> 
> So! Who wants to talk about something _completely different than this_?


IT'S A JOKE, SON.



selskie said:


> If Warner hadn't made Looney Tunes a Cartoon Network-only thing they'd probably be running on regular TV for the next 1,000 years. I swear they run the worst Tom and Jerry shorts they possibly can. Freaking. Tom. And. Jerry. Even.
> 
> Anyway, this is such a great title card:
> 
> Pepe = classie


 And what does this have to do with the upcoming movie, exactly?


----------



## Aden (Oct 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> IT'S A JOKE, SON.


 
And YOU HAPPEN TO BE A FURRY. _I can never be too sure_.


----------



## selskie (Oct 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And what does this have to do with the upcoming movie, exactly?


 
I was thinking about the poll and how the writer characterized the Looney Tunes cast as fading characters. If AOL/Warner (among other things) hadn't shoved all the old cartoons onto proprietary channels, people wouldn't have any problem "recognizing Bugs".

I think the casting choice is a total misread of the character. All of the Warner cartoons had a certain kind of refinement and style. I don't think Mike Myers has it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I guess I'm open to the possibility of it being good, but everything I've read about this movie right now just spells disaster. All attempts to bring back old cartoon characters to the big screen in recent years have been absolutely awful.


 Should've ended with Space Jam.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> And YOU HAPPEN TO BE A FURRY. _I can never be too sure_.


 Just doing my job, bro.

Back on topic, I can't help but wonder why it has to be live action? Humans had little to no part at all in the cartoons, so why should they put real human beings in this fucking movie?

Also, I should have mentioned this earlier but I've been missing out and it seems that they're planning to make live action movies of Bugs Bunny, Speedy Gonzales and Marvin the Martian as well. Here's some details about the Speedy Gonzales movie.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Alec Sokolow and Joel Cohen, who adapted comic "Garfield" into a similar style live-action/CG hybrid family film,  will pen the script for the coming-of-age story which is set in the  present day. The story has Speedy, a young and misunderstood Mexican  mouse, finding himself leaving his family to go out in the world and  figure out what he's good at. He soon makes friends with a nervous  race-car driver. George Lopez will voice the character and produce the film, which will also star Vanessa Hudgens as Speedy Gonzales' owner.



SOUNDS JUST LIKE THE SPEEDY GONZALES CARTOONS TO ME.

Let's face it, these things are going to be just as fucking bad as Tom & Jerry the movie... which reminds me, they didn't learn from their mistakes and are making a new Tom & Jerry movie, too. *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 10, 2010)

Mike Myers huh.  Well, it can't be as bad as that Cat in the Hat movie he did, right? *remembers trying to sit through that movie and sobs quietly* Why Hollywood, why?


----------



## Murphy Z (Oct 10, 2010)

> more Americans over the age of 13 can recognize Mike Myers (68 percent) than can recognize Bugs Bunny (66 percent) more Americans over the age of 13 can recognize Mike Myers (68 percent) than can recognize Bugs Bunny (66 percent)


 
So what's this other 34 percent who don't recognize Bugs Bunny like?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Let's face it, these things are going to be just as fucking bad as Tom & Jerry the movie... which reminds me, they didn't learn from their mistakes and are making a new Tom & Jerry movie, too. *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*



God, the IndyRapes never end...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Also, I should have mentioned this earlier but I've been missing out and it seems that they're planning to make live action movies of Bugs Bunny, Speedy Gonzales and Marvin the Martian as well. Here's some details about the Speedy Gonzales movie.
> 
> 
> SOUNDS JUST LIKE THE SPEEDY GONZALES CARTOONS TO ME.
> ...


 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


This makes me 31 flavors of angry. I don't even know where to begin with how wrong that Speedy Gonzalez movie is. As a half Mexican, I'm offended they didn't try to offend me.


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 14, 2010)

WTF is wrong with people!!!


----------

